
CloudMounter: Ultimate cloud manager. Available for preorder with 75% OFF - Dasha_Eltima
http://mac.eltima.com/mount-cloud-drive.html
======
spants
I've been using
[http://www.expandrive.com/apps/expandrive/](http://www.expandrive.com/apps/expandrive/)
for a while on OSX and Windows

------
dkocher
Looks exactly like what Mountain Duck from
[https://mountainduck.io/](https://mountainduck.io/) already does.

------
Dasha_Eltima
Not exactly, as CloudMounter supports Dropbox and Microsoft OneDrive too.
Also, iCloud compatibility is planned for the future upgrades.

